# Coyote Howlers



## matay21 (Jan 7, 2014)

I am looking to get a howler, does anyone know where to get a Wiley One Howler? Or have any suggestions on good hand call howlers?

Thanks,

MT


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Track down Jerry Hunsley in Pierre,SD.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I own about 10 different ones and have have settled on the Crit'r call Song Dog and Magnum. Can make any howls from young to old, female to deep male sounds with these two. I think they sound the most realistic as well. The Red desert sounds pretty good also, but not real user friendly and takes a lot of wind. About the only calls I take on stand now are all the Crit'r calls (pee wee, standard, song dog and magnum) and can pretty much make any sound I need to with these 4 calls. They also can get real loud which is what I need calling the wide open areas. I don't know what the plastic is they use but these calls seem to really carry a long ways compared to many others on the market. In my opinion, alot of the howlers on the market are either hard to blow or sound poorly. I think the ones above are a good compromise for easy to blow, not prone to unexpected pitch breaks and sound like dynamite. Others may disagree, so buy'em and try'em, then move on to a different one if it isn't your huckleberry. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree that the Crit R Calls are superior.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ditto for me too. The only improvement I have been able to make is adding the Song Dog to a cow horn. I made some large ones, but they were not carry friendly. Now I find a six inch cow horn is all I need to make it louder, and a little better sound.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Can't remember the company, but I think it's Carlson's calls.

Anyway, their calls and Crit R Calls are one in the same. They just use brown plastic for the song dog instead of tan. You can even look at the cast and mold marks on the plastic. Same. They either hire out the same molder or one makes and sells to the other. Another alternative if you have trouble finding one. I know Bismarck Scheels carried Carlson for a while.


----------

